
“18 upvotes on Hacker News – 1k+ pageviews” - exolymph
https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly/status/1300557959273934848
======
aaron695
Original conversation -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24330086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24330086)

------
exolymph
inception! :0

